# Open Club face on impact.



## robbeh32 (Oct 23, 2019)

Can anyone help me with this. I don't swing over the top anymore but still have club face open on impact and would like some drills to stop please!!


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 23, 2019)

Check the club face angle at address by holding the club straight out horizontally in front of you.

How does the shot fly after impact?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 23, 2019)

Strengthen your grip.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Strengthen your grip.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it. This could be the simplest thing to try.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 23, 2019)

Can you not still have an open club face with an strong grip?


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 23, 2019)

i have a neutral grip currently. I'm left handed so dont know which way to do a strong grip when I watch grip vids confused me.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 23, 2019)

robbeh32 said:



			i have a neutral grip currently. I'm left handed so dont know which way to do a strong grip when I watch grip vids confused me.
		
Click to expand...

Move both hands anti clockwise around the grip. The Vs between your thumb & first finger should point to your left shoulder or farther left. The right thumb should be anti clockwise around the grip. If it's down the shaft i.e. parallel with the Shaft it's too weak.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2019)

robbeh32 said:



			i have a neutral grip currently. I'm left handed so dont know which way to do a strong grip when I watch grip vids confused me.
		
Click to expand...

If you're left-handed, presumably you look down and can see about 2 knuckles of your right hand? Now turn it round so you can 3 knuckles instead. That direction makes it stronger.


----------



## hovis (Oct 23, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Can you not still have an open club face with an strong grip?
		
Click to expand...

yes, most definitely.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 23, 2019)

When people talk about strengthening the grip it is important to keep the club face square ie let go of the grip completely then change the grip. A common fault is to just turn the wrist with the club in the same position in the hands.

Personally I would be looking at swing path which is why asked what shot shape you are producing e.g is it a straight block to the left ball going dead straight.


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ball is going straight with slight fade left with open face sometimes further going left (slice). I will try a stronger grip like said above to see if that helps. I'm trying to roll my wrist a little with follow through but sometimes thats causing me to overdraw the ball / hook and I'm finding it hard to find that middle ground!


----------



## User20204 (Oct 23, 2019)

How do you know it's open at impact ?


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 23, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			How do you know it's open at impact ?
		
Click to expand...

Trackman showing me it's open and club path is in to out. I know I'm fanning the club open on takeaway but I cant help doing it!


----------



## User20204 (Oct 23, 2019)

Do you know your average path percentage ?


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 23, 2019)

No I dont!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 23, 2019)

robbeh32 said:



			i have a neutral grip currently. I'm left handed so dont know which way to do a strong grip when I watch grip vids confused me.
		
Click to expand...

Watch them in a mirror it will look like your grip then.


----------



## User20204 (Oct 23, 2019)

My opinion would be to just play with your shot, a slight fade, most of the top layers in the world play with a fade but one thing I'd definitely cut out is trying to roll your hands on impact.

Rolling your hands if fine if you're looking to hit a hook (round a tree for example) but unlikely to be controllable off the tee with a driver.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 24, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			How do you know it's open at impact ?
		
Click to expand...




robbeh32 said:



			Ball is going straight with slight fade left with open face sometimes further going left (slice). I will try a stronger grip like said above to see if that helps. I'm trying to roll my wrist a little with follow through but sometimes thats causing me to overdraw the ball / hook and I'm finding it hard to find that middle ground!
		
Click to expand...

If the ball is starting straight, this indicated that the clubface is square to the target line at impact & open to the swing path which, by definition must be out to in if the ball fades. Not sure how the Trackman data can explain this. "clubface open" means nothing unless it must be related to the swingpath or target line. The diagram here explains it https://www.golftec.com/blog/2016/08/golf-ball-flight-laws/


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 24, 2019)

robbeh32 said:



			Ball is going straight with slight fade left with open face sometimes further going left (slice). I will try a stronger grip like said above to see if that helps. *I'm trying to roll my wrist a little* with follow through but sometimes thats causing me to overdraw the ball / hook and I'm finding it hard to find that middle ground!
		
Click to expand...

No, no, no! This will just lead to inconsistency


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 24, 2019)

Ok I will stop rolling wrists and try stronger grip!


----------



## Roops (Oct 24, 2019)

Defo no wrist rolling, that's going to require amazing timing, when you get it right it will work, get it wrong and the ball will be off the planet. (I went down that road, until I walked away from the Pro that said I needed to do it to close the face....after he weakened my grip......). Don't fan the club face, feel like the club face is looking at the ground longer on the back swing,and just start with little shots. I would try this before you adjust your grip.


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 24, 2019)

I will try this. Thanks


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 24, 2019)

robbeh32 said:



			Ok I will stop rolling wrists and try stronger grip!
		
Click to expand...

Don't change the grip.
Check alignment carefully and stop messing around with your wrists.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 24, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			Don't change the grip.
Check alignment carefully and stop messing around with your wrists.
		
Click to expand...

And if alignment is OK, change your grip.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 24, 2019)

.


----------



## hovis (Oct 24, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			And if alignment is OK, change your grip.
		
Click to expand...

i really hate all this change grip crap.  it's such a cop out that pros use to put a bandage on the real issue.  if he has at least a neutral grip then making it stronger is not the fix.   if the club face isn't squaring through impact then there could multiple reasons why.  usually poor pivot and use of the body through impact is usually the culprit.

when people try a stronger grip it tends to work initially but it seems to have a shelf like and back you go to the same old. 

can i ask, as well as missing to the left do you also suffer with thin and or toe strikes?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 24, 2019)

Just to clarify........
You used to swing out to in which would explain the tendency to keep the clubface open at impact.
You now swing in to out and the clubface is still open with a neutral grip and the ball starts straight.
I'm guessing you must be aiming right for that to happen, a common 'fix' for a slicer.
I'm more concerned about rolling the wrists on the backswing.
Try and keep your left thumb on top of the grip as you move away from the ball


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 24, 2019)

hovis said:



			i really hate all this change grip crap.  it's such a cop out that pros use to put a bandage on the real issue.  if he has at least a neutral grip then making it stronger is not the fix.   if the club face isn't squaring through impact then there could multiple reasons why.  usually poor pivot and use of the body through impact is usually the culprit.

when people try a stronger grip it tends to work initially but it seems to have a shelf like and back you go to the same old.

can i ask, as well as missing to the left do you also suffer with thin and or toe strikes?
		
Click to expand...

It's not crap at all. Good golfers play with grips ranging from very weak through to very strong. For all you know the OP's swing may be perfect, apart from the open clubface. The easiest way to put this right, without changing his swing is to strengthen the grip. The fact is that we don't know, but changing the grip is worth a try to see what it does. The ball flight suggests that the face is open *in relation to the swingpath. *One way to correct this is to strengthen the grip, without altering anything else.


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 24, 2019)

When I say slice it's only on occasion my shots normally start a little left drawing to target these days the bad shots start left and dont draw and really bad ones start left and slice left. Like I said just not always closing the face enough. I know in fanning club open from my takeaway so will try to stop this. I will definitely stop rolling my wrists. I will also try turning my body through the shot more like hovis suggested!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2019)

I feel like with all these replies you must be more confused than ever now. Best of luck mate.


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 25, 2019)

Haha not really just one thing at a time I guess. Will try grip then try keep keeping face more closed on takeaway. I kind of already had an idea just was wondering if there was a sure thing that could help and any sort of feelings thats would help!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 25, 2019)

If you roll your wrists on the backswing, you will open the face.
If you don't you wont.
If you strengthen your grip as well, you'll hit it right all day


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ok cheers bob so basically my takeaway is letting me down.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Oct 25, 2019)

robbeh32 said:



			Ok cheers bob so basically my takeaway is letting me down.
		
Click to expand...

When the club gets to first parallel - is the leading edge of the club mirroring the angle of your spine? or is it more upright or more turned down?


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 25, 2019)

When I get to first parrallel the club face is pointing outwards where my feet would be pointing.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 25, 2019)

The angle of the leading edge should be parallel with the spine as Kenny said
like Luke below


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 25, 2019)

Just a thought .
Are you sure you have the face square at address?
The number of players I see that are very careless about the setup is big.
I use two sticks when practicing my irons .
What your eyes see and what is actually happening can be miles apart.
I have always suffered with this especially putting.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 25, 2019)

robbeh32 said:



			Ok I will stop rolling wrists and try stronger grip!
		
Click to expand...

If you are struggling to make a stronger grip try this. Take a normal address then lift the club up so the shaft is pointing straight out away from you.  now without altering your grip rotate the club shaft in your hands so that the clubface is slightly shut (that's with the face rotated slightly to the right for a left hander.  Now take your address again and rotate your wrists to make the clubface square again but dont let the grip move in your hands.  Your left hand should now be more under the grip.

Not convinced it will be the answer though.


----------



## User20204 (Oct 25, 2019)

bobmac said:



			The angle of the leading edge should be parallel with the spine as Kenny said
like Luke below

View attachment 28417

Click to expand...

Not to dispute that but it's starting to get all to technical for what on the face of things (no pun intended) seems that the OP doesn't fully understand everything, so to throw that in _may j_ust be too much at this stage_. _


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 25, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Not to dispute that but it's starting to get all to technical for what on the face of things (no pun intended) seems that the OP doesn't fully understand everything, so to throw that in _may j_ust be too much at this stage_. _

Click to expand...

I can understand it. Doesn't mean I can replicated it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 25, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Not to dispute that but it's starting to get all to technical for what on the face of things (no pun intended) seems that the OP doesn't fully understand everything, so to throw that in _may j_ust be too much at this stage_. _

Click to expand...

Its fairly straight forward really. Imagine your club was a long hammer and the ball had a nail tacked into it. If you wanted to strike the nail squarely you wouldn't fan your forearms and wrists open as you swung back.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Not to dispute that but it's starting to get all to technical for what on the face of things (no pun intended) seems that the OP doesn't fully understand everything, so to throw that in _may j_ust be too much at this stage_. _

Click to expand...

That's why I posted the picture to help the OP understand Kennys point.
I also gave the OP a fairly simple drill in post no.27..............

_''Try and keep your left thumb on top of the grip as you move away from the ball''_


----------



## robbeh32 (Oct 26, 2019)

Been to range and it was alot better thanks using takeaway and slightly stronger grip.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 29, 2019)

robbeh32 said:



			Been to range and it was alot better thanks using takeaway and slightly stronger grip.
		
Click to expand...

Just read through all this rubbish.

You want to stop slicing/fading. My advice is listen only to Bobmac (PGA Professional) or listen to your own coach/teacher/professional as that's what they get paid for and know what they're doing.

Good luck and keep practicing.


----------

